# Camera stopped working after 4.2.2 rom installation.



## Romanz (Feb 28, 2013)

I am on "aokp_targa_jb-mr1-build-4" and I did a clean install using safestrap. After installation my camera stopped working.
everything else is working, not perfect but is working.
I can not get into the gallery to view current pictures as well. It crashes and states that "Gallery has stopped working"


----------



## zebinadams (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm not sure about AOKP, but there aren't any other 4.2 roms with the native camera working. Try a 3rd party app.


----------



## Romanz (Feb 28, 2013)

gallery crashes every time try and open any camera app. Opening Gallery app works at times but certainly crashes when the camera app is opened.


----------



## chip11under (Feb 26, 2013)

Same problem here, AOKP Build 5. 3rd Party Camera apps don't work either.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka (Jun 7, 2011)

Have you all tried NOT opening stock camera app first off of a fresh boot? Typically, on the CM builds, you can use a 3rd party app just fine as long as you haven't opened the stock camera app at all. AT ALL. The gallery should be fine to view your pics, though. If you open stock camera by accident, reboot so you can use your 3rd party app


----------



## chip11under (Feb 26, 2013)

Sweet good advice, I switched to stock and back to aokp and did third party app and it was working.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka (Jun 7, 2011)

Current AOKP with working stock camera. Merry Saint Irish Christmas


----------

